# Oil Blow-Leak from plastic hose above left valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro



## Daddioman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Breather Valve - PVC Hose leaking oil by valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro*

I am replacing the fragile PVC pipe w/Breather Valve. Explaination on most from Spitpilot very helpful. The part cost me $97 and seemed simple to replace. The previous owner had mended this pipe with rubber hose where it is now leaking. I partially removed the hose easily from where it snapped into the valve covers. The entry point into the left valve cover was half clogged with crud which I cleaned out with shop vac. It was not necessary to move throttle body (not hex socketed) as I could get good grip to pinch and release existing coupling but it would not budge. I am afraid to remove the pipe from the two places it snaps on, for fear of breaking the pipes behind the engine. I gave them a good tug but no go. I'm sure the shop mechanic can handle this for a small nominal fee, but will having this new unit on be OK without replacing the suction Pump. The existing pipe broke in two places even with gentle handling. I patched it up with Hi-Heat Duct tape as you can see in photo found at http://www.picturethewayitwas.com/page_7.html 

_Modified by Daddioman at 7:39 PM 5-13-2008_


_Modified by Daddioman at 7:47 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Oil Blow-Leak from plastic hose above left valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (Daddioman)*

Audi and VW have had problems with this...the PCV hoses (one big one that connects to front right valve cover and also to the left rear VC as well as to the "suction pump" and a little hose that connects beneath the throttle body to the crankcase vent....they either clog up and/or crack from the heat since the're on top of the engine they see plenty of heat! When the PCV system gets problems it rasies the crankcase pressure and that forces oil by seals and gaskets (cam adjuster seals, valve cover gaskets etc.). Don't know if Audi uses identical system..but all three pieces big hose/oil separator $60, small hose $20 and "suction pump" (y shaped plastic piece that controls vaccum in the system) $25...arent expensive and take about an hour or so to install..you have to take off the throttle body to get at the end of the smaller hose on the crankcase vent, but you can clean the TB while its off so you get a bonus for your efforts. You also need 3 small stainless steel gear drive clamps (about 3/8" diameter hose) to replace the factory swaged on clamps that you have to cut off with diagonal cutters to get the suction pump out. If you haven't replaced the little vaccum hoses that run all over the top of the engine..think about doin that at the same time..you have to loosen the vaccum relay plate on the top rear of engine to get at suction pump and while you have plate out you can replace the little vacc lines..they also crack from heat..and you can't always tell since the cloth weave over the hose hides just how bad they are..till you touch em and they crumble in your hand...these little vacc lines contrtol the secondary air injection and intake manifold tuning systems so its good to know they're doin their job! 2 meters of hose from the dealer will replace all the lines on the car..its 3 mm as I recall..very small. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daddioman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Oil Blow-Leak from plastic hose above left valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (spitpilot)*

Dear Spitpilot,
Wow, thank you for that prompt, precise explaination. It's so good, I'm gonna print it and ask my repair guy to quote gettinger done. If I do try to doit myself, I may have another question or two, but you make it sound within my capability. With a name like Spitpilot, I have to ask: Do you fly online at AcesHigh ? Anyway thanks again. Appreciate it - Daddioman ( Randy)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Oil Blow-Leak from plastic hose above left valve cover Audi A6 1999 Quatro (Daddioman)*

The job to completely replace the PVC system on the V6 is fairly straight forward...nothing special in the way of tools..except for metric allen socket to take the bolt off holding the throttle body to the manifold..you don't have to remove the TB and can leave all hoses etc connected just pull it up and to the left of engine to give you room to get your hand down there to squeeze the release on the plastic vent hose coupling. Other than that..just carefull cliping of the factory swaged metal hose clamps on the suction pump and routing the hoses back in their original postions. No I don't "fly" my toy car is a Triumph Spitfire...


----------

